# Tinted Glass For Hive



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

That’s a new one on me. I’ve never heard of tinted glass in an observation hive and I own several. I used clear polycarbonate sheeting when I custom built my big one. If the hive is inside and not in direct sunlight (which would heat it up tremendously and cause them to abscond) the only issue you should have with light is them being able to find the exit. They are photosensitive when they reach that stage in life when they try to find the way out. As long as the exit is easy to find and navigate out of, they usually find their way out without any problem. The bigger issue is usually ventilation: too much or too little and they can’t rear brood. You don’t want to have a wind tunnel effect. It is good to make it so you can adjust the ventilation as necessary.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I manage several and have built several and agree 100% with ffrtsaxk.


----------

